# Trouble with Contour Roam! HELP!!!



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I need help from the Contour camera experts out there.

First of all, yes I am aware that Contour has gone bye-bye.

I have a basically brand new Roam. I cannot trust whether it's actually recording anything though. I always charge it before use. I go through the regular routine of pushing in the button to turn it on. I see the green battery light and green power light go on and then it beeps and those lights go off. I then slide the record switch and it beeps likes it's recording. When I slide the switch again to stop recording it beeps twice, but sometimes the second beep is long? It has a formatted 32GB mini SD card in it and it has recorded just fine several times. 

Yesterday and other times recently, when I connect to Storyteller, all I see is gray areas for the recording sessions. There is something there and it will import something but it is not viewable, just gray screen. What is going on with this thing?!!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Take the lens cap off.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

^niiiiice.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

I'm guessing operator error of some kind. There is no button to turn the camera on, it's always "on", you just slide the record switch forward and it's off to the races. Of course, the simplicity makes the potential for operator error pretty remote.

So, lens cap isn't an out of line thought! 

Where do you have the camera mounted? Could the lens be pointed at something gray? Are your videos all shot from the same mount?

Try recording something while holding it in your hand so you know where it's pointing.

Can you download the videos to your HD and play them with Windows Media Player? Maybe your copy of Storyteller got corrupted.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

skiahh said:


> I'm guessing operator error of some kind. There is no button to turn the camera on, it's always "on", you just slide the record switch forward and it's off to the races. Of course, the simplicity makes the potential for operator error pretty remote.
> 
> So, lens cap isn't an out of line thought!
> 
> ...


Wait a darn minute?! You don't have to push the black button on the back of it before you use it for the first time in a series of recordings?! You most definitely do on the HD model. What am I doing to to it by pushing the black button, turning it off??? It beeps like it's recording but it's gray (computer screen gray) when I upload it. If you'd like I will take a screen shot and post it.

This aside, Storyteller does continue to work once it's downloaded with or without Contour support, CORRECT? And, can we still upload recording to the Contour website or is that dust now???


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Hawg said:


> Wait a darn minute?! You don't have to push the black button on the back of it before you use it for the first time in a series of recordings?! You most definitely do on the HD model. What am I doing to to it by pushing the black button, turning it off??? It beeps like it's recording but it's gray (computer screen gray) when I upload it. If you'd like I will take a screen shot and post it.
> 
> This aside, Storyteller does continue to work once it's downloaded with or without Contour support, CORRECT? And, can we still upload recording to the Contour website or is that dust now???


On Roam v1, you do not have to press the black button on the back ever If you don't want to... I press it on vey rare occasions to make sure my horizontal line is correct. Slide the switch on top to record and slide it back to turn it off. RTFM (read the fffffriendly manual )


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

edubfromktown said:


> On Roam v1, you do not have to press the black button on the back ever If you don't want to... I press it on vey rare occasions to make sure my horizontal line is correct. Slide the switch on top to record and slide it back to turn it off. RTFM (read the fffffriendly manual )


I did read it but I must have gotten the function methods mixed up between it and the Contour HD. Why would they change the way it's used in the first place???


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I read the user guide for my Roam. If it works simply by sliding the records switch then I have think the unit is faulty because it's idiot proof where the user is concerned. I use a Contour handlebar mount exclusively. All of my videos are shot with mount. Do mounts go bad, LOL?! I'm getting close to throwing it against a wall as hard as I can and recording the whole thing with my superior HD model and then posting it on the Contour website.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Start your troubleshooting by removing the lens cap. Don't just dismiss the obvious.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Start your troubleshooting by removing the lens cap. Don't just dismiss the obvious.


Oh stop! These don't use a lens cap!!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> Oh stop! These don't use a lens cap!!!


Well then don't try to remove what's not there, you could damage it worse. Just STOP! Before you get in over your head.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Mine has a nice rubber lens cap. That might make a nice gray image if you left it in place.

Are you sure your lens has a clear field of view when it's in the mount? Nothing could be obstructing the view?

The button on the back simply turns on the laser for you to align the camera's orientation by rotating the lens.



ContourROAM Manual said:


> Pressing the Status Button will:
> - Activate Laser Line for 15 seconds.
> - Display current battery and memory status.


Perhaps you should just reformat your SD card (using the camera's format button, of course) and see if that helps. You didn't mix up you SD cards between the two cameras, did you?

And while you're at it, you may as well reset the camera, too. In fact, I'd do that first and then format the card.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

skiahh said:


> Mine has a nice rubber lens cap. That might make a nice gray image if you left it in place.
> 
> Are you sure your lens has a clear field of view when it's in the mount? Nothing could be obstructing the view?
> 
> ...


The camera mount positions the camera above the handlebar with a completely clear line of view. No obstructions whatsoever.

No, I never switch cards. In fact I never took the card out since I installed/formatted it. But I think you may be on to something here. Reformatting will most likely fix it THIS TIME. But what could have caused this to happen in the first place??? I can no longer trust this camera even if I can successfully reformat the SD card. I feel that it will happen again and again...

One thing I never liked about these Contour cameras (at least the original models) is that you could not pause and resume recording with them. I think I read somewhere that the new models can do this, though. I think I'm gonna shop for a different brand, but not GoPro. There is another high end brand out there that allows you to view/edit on the spot and it is controlled by a controller you wear on your wrist. I have seen the footage from these and it is top notch quality. Don't care how much it costs.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Hawg said:


> One thing I never liked about these Contour cameras (at least the original models) is that you could not pause and resume recording with them.


So just how long are we gonna go with this game, anyway?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Hawg said:


> The camera mount positions the camera above the handlebar with a completely clear line of view. No obstructions whatsoever.
> 
> No, I never switch cards. In fact I never took the card out since I installed/formatted it. But I think you may be on to something here. Reformatting will most likely fix it THIS TIME. But what could have caused this to happen in the first place??? I can no longer trust this camera even if I can successfully reformat the SD card. I feel that it will happen again and again...
> 
> One thing I never liked about these Contour cameras (at least the original models) is that you could not pause and resume recording with them. I think I read somewhere that the new models can do this, though. I think I'm gonna shop for a different brand, but not GoPro. There is another high end brand out there that allows you to view/edit on the spot and it is controlled by a controller you wear on your wrist. I have seen the footage from these and it is top notch quality. Don't care how much it costs.


If those features are important to you, you bought the wrong camera.

Move the slider switch forward to record. One beep and the red light comes on.
Move it back to stop. One long or two short beeps and the light goes off.

No need to "pause." Just combine the clips in your editing software.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

shiggy said:


> If those features are important to you, you bought the wrong camera.
> 
> Move the slider switch forward to record. One beep and the red light comes on.
> Move it back to stop. One long or two short beeps and the light goes off.
> ...


My camera reacts exactly as shiggy has described with all the beeps and lights but it does not record anything that can be viewed. I tested it last night and nothing. No viewable video.

skiahh, why are you calling this a game??? I posted this thread with hopes that someone here had experienced exactly the same thing and had some insight and or recommendation since there is no longer a support crew to contact from the now dead Contour company. I'm a bit upset as I should be, and I'm venting. Someone may still reply who indeed has been through this. I can't be the only one out there.


----------



## sand wedge (Sep 24, 2012)

What firmware version is loaded? Maybe try updating it or reloading it


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

sand wedge said:


> What firmware version is loaded? Maybe try updating it or reloading it


Thanks for your reply. It's got the original firmware that it came with. It worked fine for a short while. I think I've used it on about 3 or 4 rides and it started acting up two rides back. It recorded the first few clips, but then it started recording with no sound and gray screen after that. When I discovered this, I did a quick test recording at home and it worked fine so I figured it was a fluke. But my last big ride was a total loss. The odd thing is that there is something recorded on the memory for every time I switched it on. I can attempt to upload what ever is there and it goes as fast or as slow as the amount of space used or the amount of time I recorded. So there are files but they can't be opened/viewed.

I'd like to upload a screen shot but image upload is off again....shiggy? Please help?!


----------



## JAvendan (Jan 27, 2013)

1a. reload the firmware. downloadable firmware from contour is v1.11
1b. upgrade the firmware to ROAM2 v2.16 

CONTOUR | Firmware Updates

2. reset the camera by depressing the reset button

3. reformat the card

personally, i upgraded both my ROAMs to ROAM2 firmware.

report back!

joel


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

OK, I am stuck in the firmware download process. I have downloaded ROAM2 firmware onto my system but it appears that my system does not have the text editor application I need to open the ROAM2 firmware. What do you guys suggest? Free if possible, please?


----------



## JAvendan (Jan 27, 2013)

windows... use notepad or similar.
mac... use textedit.

1. download ROAM2 firmware
2. format microSD using camera
3. copy ROAM2 firmware to microSD card
4. rename firmware file by removing the '2'
5. edit file changing the N to Y
6. disconnect camera
7. push button, i think, and wait 

joel


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

What brand card? I believe more issues with recording or lack of are caused by SD card issues a lot more than actual camera issues.

In other words, try a loaner SD card and see if problem "magically " goes away.


----------



## sand wedge (Sep 24, 2012)

net wurker said:


> What brand card? I believe more issues with recording or lack of are caused by SD card issues a lot more than actual camera issues.
> 
> In other words, try a loaner SD card and see if problem "magically " goes away.


I read somewhere that the Sandisk Ultra card will have issues without the latest firmware. I have this card and have done the Roam 2 hack but have not had any outdoor time with the camera. It's been working fine when the kids goof around inside with the camera.


----------



## JAvendan (Jan 27, 2013)

sand wedge said:


> I read somewhere that the Sandisk Ultra card will have issues without the latest firmware. I have this card and have done the Roam 2 hack but have not had any outdoor time with the camera. It's been working fine when the kids goof around inside with the camera.


I have a 32GB sandisk ultra w the ROAM2 firmware.

No issues.

Joel


----------



## sand wedge (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm using the same card and so far (very little usage) have had no issues myself but here's what Contour states:

While these cards were previously incompatible, Contour+2 cameras, as well as ContourGPS and Contour+ cameras, we have since updated our firmware to make these cards compatible. Our QA team verified that this fix worked, and I have personally seen these cards work in these models. This being said, we are getting a few scattered reports from customers that the Ultra cards are not working with their cameras - even when the firmware is updated. We're looking into this here, but in the meantime I would recommend testing your Ultra card to make sure it isn't faulty. You can do so with a free PC-only tool that can be downloaded here: http://mympx.org/plugins/p13_downlo...13_sectionid=2&p13_fileid=13&p13_versionid=14

John Nov 30, 2012 11:34AM PST CONTOUR Agent


----------



## sand wedge (Sep 24, 2012)

More info on Contour and SD Cards:


What microSD cards will work with my camera?


ContourROAM2
You can use any* microSDHC card up to 32GB in size between Class 2 and Class 10 in speed. Be sure that you format microSD cards using the in-camera method for this model of camera.

ContourGPS, Contour+, ContourROAM, and Contour+2
You can use any* microSD or microSDHC card up to 32GB in size and up to Class 10 in speed. Be sure that you format microSD cards using the in-camera method for each of these models of camera.

ContourHD 1080p
You can use up to a 32GB card in your ContourHD 1080p. When that camera was first introduced, 32GB cards were not widely available and that is why the printed manual in the box references 16GB cards. Since then the microSD card market has expanded and so your camera can use a 32GB card.



However, because the camera was not designed to use a card of that size, the memory card light will alway indicate that the card is full by showing a red light anytime you check the card status. This is true even when the card is not full. Other than that, it will function normally.

ContourHD 720p
You can use up to a 16GB card in your ContourHD 720p.

*SanDisk Ultra cards are ONLY compatible with the ContourROAM, ContourROAM2 and Contour+2 cameras using the latest firmware.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

I am having issues with the firmware period. Storyteller says update , go thru process and hit status. Goes green, then flashes both top lights yellow, blinks nonstop ,never goes beyond that point, help? I need to get this done so I can get the v2.16 for 60fps... thanks!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

1362 said:


> I am having issues with the firmware period. Storyteller says update , go thru process and hit status. Goes green, then flashes both top lights yellow, blinks nonstop ,never goes beyond that point, help? I need to get this done so I can get the v2.16 for 60fps... thanks!


Do the update manually.


----------



## sand wedge (Sep 24, 2012)

Agreed, update manually.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks, but either way, still same issue. I format with button, hold beeps and then flashes and finally goes green then off. I hook up and use F drive where roam is. I copy the 2.16 renamed without the 2.
I change the n to a Y and save. Disconnect. Hit status button , then flashes both lights once a second for some time. My question is how long does it take to load. I have had it blinking for 5 minutes.
thanks, B


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, I still can't get the ROAM2 firmwear into my ROAM but reformatting the card made it function normally again so I'm good with it as is. I still don't trust it but at least it recorded normally after two test sessions.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

sand wedge said:


> I'm using the same card and so far (very little usage) have had no issues myself but here's what Contour states:
> 
> While these cards were previously incompatible, Contour+2 cameras, as well as ContourGPS and Contour+ cameras, we have since updated our firmware to make these cards compatible. Our QA team verified that this fix worked, and I have personally seen these cards work in these models. This being said, we are getting a few scattered reports from customers that the Ultra cards are not working with their cameras - even when the firmware is updated. We're looking into this here, but in the meantime I would recommend testing your Ultra card to make sure it isn't faulty. You can do so with a free PC-only tool that can be downloaded here: http://mympx.org/plugins/p13_downlo...13_sectionid=2&p13_fileid=13&p13_versionid=14


^^^There ya go, Hawg. Download that tool and test your SC card. ^^^


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

1362 said:


> thanks, but either way, still same issue. I format with button, hold beeps and then flashes and finally goes green then off. I hook up and use F drive where roam is. I copy the 2.16 renamed without the 2.
> I change the n to a Y and save. Disconnect. Hit status button , then flashes both lights once a second for some time. My question is how long does it take to load. I have had it blinking for 5 minutes.
> thanks, B


The roam2 v2.16 file should be on your computer hard drive. Edit it there, then delete the old file from your roam card and copy the new file to it.
The update can take a while.

I am confused by your Storyteller reference. I have never had Storyteller tell me the firmware needs updating.


----------



## zarniwoop42 (Sep 13, 2009)

I had to format the card after I upgraded the firmware.


----------



## JAvendan (Jan 27, 2013)

1362 said:


> thanks, but either way, still same issue. I format with button, hold beeps and then flashes and finally goes green then off. I hook up and use F drive where roam is. I copy the 2.16 renamed without the 2.
> I change the n to a Y and save. Disconnect. Hit status button , then flashes both lights once a second for some time. My question is how long does it take to load. I have had it blinking for 5 minutes.
> thanks, B


the ROAM2 firmware update on my ROAM was very fast... on both my ROAMs.

maybe less than a minute.

joel


----------



## edin.dan.santa.cruz (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey Hawg,

Listen pal I just had this issue and I had a spare memory card. I formatted it and tried it and had no probe since. The original card I used was brand new but I think along the way between setting up and going out on my 2nd ride with it the card corrupted. 

Try that because it worked with mine and now had no issues in the last 10 rides.

Good Luck


----------

